# Stupid ****ing Amare...



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Why did he have to have surgery this year? Any other year except this year.
This is the perfect chance for the Suns to win an NBA title. Heat? We'd own them with or without Amare. And Mavericks, 5 games tops with Amare.

God, I'm so pissed off. This might be the only chance they get for another few years. We might have to face the Spurs next year. :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Ha, ha...I think we can win it next year, if Amare resembles what he did in 04-05. He'll still be young, we got Shawn Marion, Bell should continue improving, Nash will only be 32 or 33, A bench like Barbosa, Diaw, T. Thomas (hopefully), maybe another big besides Brian Grant, there it is. I ain't scared of the Spurs. I wasn't this year, and i won't be next year. Bring them all on. We could win 70 games next year, i don't give a **** about the Spurs and their petty whining about EVERY ****ING CALL THAT GOES AGAINST THEM. We'll be better than them, as will Dallas, maybe even Houston if they bounce back like i think they will. Kings and Clips have a ways to go.


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

It sucks...and it sucks bad. But a lot of people pretty much know that Phoenix with Amare pretty close to what he was, is championship material next year. I hope we can win it, Spurs and Mavs are all that stand in our way and I htink if the Mavs dont get anyone who can defend Amare they are toast.

Spurs need to reload their bench...we'll see how that goes in determining their elite status, but I consider this Phoenix team with Amare + some chemistry one of the favorites.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i think you gotta be known as at least an adequate defensive team before you are considered a championship caliber team... if phoenix can do that next year, then their chances are good. they *should* have many good defenders, but we'll have to see.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

As much as it sucks that Amare isn't playing if he can come back next year as he was before the surgery, it could be a blessing in disguise. With Amare out Diaw was able 2 develop, if Amare played this year i really don't think Diaw would be the player he is this year and we most likely wouldn't have obtained Tim Thomas but that only matters if we re-sign him for a small price.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

afobisme said:


> i think you gotta be known as at least an adequate defensive team before you are considered a championship caliber team... if phoenix can do that next year, then their chances are good. they *should* have many good defenders, but we'll have to see.


eh I don't know about that. With what we've shown, it's proven we can compete and win with how we've played so far. Amare would be the guy in the middle in a half court game, getting to the hoop when we need baskets. Especially when shots aren't falling. He'd also be getting fouled as well. Something. we don't do normally. But he can hit those FTs.

But even with that said, remember with Kurt Thomas, we avged defensively 98-100 ppg in regular season and it went up to 108 when he went down. Then of course, we've gone through playoffs without him, it's different all around but still.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

suns have a really good chance to win with a healthy amare... this year is good experience builder for players who've never gotten to the WCF


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

You have to stop doubting the suns, ur talking like they already lost to dallas. Theres no what ifs in basketball. Amare is out, whos give a ****. The suns still have a chance to force a game 7, and might beat Miami, but who can guard shaq?


----------

